# Archers Advantage software or ?



## Six Shooter (May 22, 2008)

Getting ready to buy a computer program but not sure which one to get..
Archers Advantage, Pinwheel on target 2, The archery program, Etc... would like to get some feedback on any of them before I buy one...


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have Archers Advantage and it's been good for me.:thumbs_up

Jeff


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I use OT2 and it has never let me down. 

I'm now also using Archer's mark...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Six Shooter said:


> Getting ready to buy a computer program but not sure which one to get..
> Archers Advantage, Pinwheel on target 2, The archery program, Etc... would like to get some feedback on any of them before I buy one...


I suggest you go to each of these 3 developers websites and use their link to contact them. Just ask each one a simple question and see who gets back to you. Support down the road is worth a lot!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I suggest you go to each of these 3 developers websites and use their link to contact them. Just ask each one a simple question and see who gets back to you. Support down the road is worth a lot!



Good advice and I know one of them you'll probably never hear back from...:thumbs_do


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Good advice and I know one of them you'll probably never hear back from...:thumbs_do


Yep and it's a real shame cause he does have a good product.


----------



## ApplePie (Jul 25, 2010)

Archer's Advantage is a good system, it is very user friendly. I also use the Archer's Mark, if you have a device (i phone, ipod) this is a great tool in the field


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

ApplePie said:


> Archer's Advantage is a good system, it is very user friendly. I also use the Archer's Mark, if you have a device (i phone, ipod) this is a great tool in the field


I agree with Apple Pie , his Ipod displayed crystal clear technical info.....(for those who understand all of that ...lol ! )


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We have used them all and still end up back to Archers Advantage.


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

I have the Archery Program Pro and its seemed to be pretty good. They fully worked with me when my computer crashed by giving me another pin code to download the program again.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

psargeant said:


> I use OT2 and it has never let me down.
> 
> I'm now also using Archer's mark...


Same here on both counts.:thumbs_up


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 24, 2006)

How is AA working with Windows 7... Has there been any improvements in the software for 2010...


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

AA for me! Not sure about Windows 7? I am sure he has a useable version for it? We have tried them all! All of them have their pros and cons, but you just can't beat AA, for the simplicity, and accuracy!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

ApplePie said:


> Archer's Advantage is a good system, it is very user friendly. I also use the Archer's Mark, if you have a device (i phone, ipod) this is a great tool in the field


 Agreed.. AM is the bomb since you can take it along in your quiver.. or pocket.. :thumb: 

I have used AA from the beginning, another good program, but I love the convenience of Archer's Mark and it works great for me.. :nod:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I was told by the developer of AA that eventually it will be ported to the Android operating system.
If so, it will then be portable as well.

Also, I'm running AA on Windows 7 x64.
No problems.


----------

